# Good looking helmet?



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thinking of getting a new helmet, what's a good looking helmet for under $80? 

The one I have is kinda ugly, but protects my insane membrane!


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

What's nice to me may not be nice to you.

For example, I hate those Sandbox hardhat looking snowboard helmets. The guys at my local board shop say they can't keep them in stock and they sell out in early November.

I prefer something more streamline without a brim on it (for looks). Something like a Bern Brentwood or Red Trace.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Bern Baker, Smith Holt, RED Trace (I and II,) RED Mutiny. I think you may be able to find those for under $80, but they may be last years model. If you can spare an extra $10 to buy a helmet that fits you better, buy it. Go with what fits you best; for me, my cranium fit into the Smith Holt quite nicely.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

The smith holt is the coolest looking helmet to me. Personally I don't like the capix/sandbox style helmets. But that's just me.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

BERN watts.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Snownad said:


> BERN watts.


Is what is meant when Sandbox Hardhat helmet is mentioned. Styled ok but feel cheap.

I like the K2 rival helmet, similar style, built better and most importantly...fits my head perfectly, the padding in there is way comfier than other helmets i tried

End of the day style of helmet really should be the last thing on your list, Fit & comfort should be paramount if you want to wear them all day every day while boarding.

Then Wicking, then adjustability, durability, you'll probably even want to pick colour before the style/shape

im not saying you shouldnt turn a helmet down because you dont like the look of it. but on the same not you DEFINITELY shouldnt buy a helmet just cos it looks cool, you'll regret it later.

Good luck


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats another thing, the helmet I have fits me weird, I've messed with the pads and stuff but it still feels like its about to fall off every second 
I even tired it without the pads and just a beanie....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snownad said:


> BERN watts.


+1 I like mine alot. Has a very solid finish/quality to it. I got the Hardhat.










My moms custom sewed audio into the liner, looks better than any of the factory setups I've seen.

+1 having a seamstress mom


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Thats another thing, the helmet I have fits me weird, I've messed with the pads and stuff but it still feels like its about to fall off every second
> I even tired it without the pads and just a beanie....


Seriously go to a shop and try lots on, they have a mirror so you can see if you like the look but tbh number 1 thing needs to be the fit.

Its like anything, pick one...style or function and you can find it very easy

want both? well you're gonna have to put some time in trying as many as you can on.

only you know what feels comfy on your noggin, and style wise... a helmet is a helmet at the end of the day....


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

*coming early 2013* "The snowboardingforums beauty pageant"


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

A properly fitting helmet is the best looking helmet you can wear. It doesn't matter what it looks like if it doesn't protect your brain properly...


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

handscreate said:


> A properly fitting helmet is the best looking helmet you can wear. It doesn't matter what it looks like if it doesn't protect your brain properly...


And a lot of people might not wear something they aren't stoked on... OP just go try on as many helmets at as many shops as you can until you find something that fits and looks OK to you.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

handscreate said:


> A properly fitting helmet is the best looking helmet you can wear. It doesn't matter what it looks like if it doesn't protect your brain properly...


So if this was the only helmet that fit you perfect, would you wear it?


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

smokebelch109 said:


> im not saying you shouldnt turn a helmet down because you dont like the look of it. but on the same not you DEFINITELY shouldnt buy a helmet just cos it looks cool, you'll regret it later.


This... and tbh you can get it in other colours so yes.. we're obviously not talking about colours here


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> So if this was the only helmet that fit you perfect, would you wear it?


the ONLY helmet on earth that fit right ? HELL YEAH!!! Just slap a coat of spray paint or some stickers on that bitch and call it a day :laugh:

Luckily though, the bern baker helmet in size xl fits my mellon perfect. My old one was pretty banged up and the liner was pretty worn as well, so I picked up the carbon fiber version this summer off geartrade for 75$ shipped =D










and yes that gopro mount IS mounted on the back so I can ride on the side of friends/family, and catch their steez lol (my dad doesn't like people riding behind him it scares him, so I ride to the front side of him)


----------

